# 3BLD 27.72 single (Brazilian NR) Diego Meneghetti



## Meneghetti (May 1, 2017)

Part of my 30.99 NR average 
27.72, 29.92, 35.34






@ Faria Brito Open (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2202&cat=16&rnd=2


----------



## h2f (May 1, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Meneghetti (May 2, 2017)

h2f said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, Grzegorz!

--
Here's another video with all the 3 solves from the 30.99 NR mean:


----------



## Meneghetti (May 5, 2017)

Scramble: L2 U2 R F L' B U2 F R' L B' U L U' F2 B L B' (found with Cube Explorer)

z2 // to yellow top, green front

R D2 R’ U R D2 R’ U’ // LB [8/8]
D R’ U R D’ R’ U’ R // PT [8/16]
U R’ U2 R’ D2 R U2 R’ D2 R2 U’ // XF [11/27]
R U’ L’ U R’ U’ L U // MN [8/35]

Lw' U' M U2 M U M' U2 L // WF [9/44]
R2 U’ M2 U R’ U’ M2 U R’ // VJ [9/53]
M’ U L U’ M2 U L’ U’ M’ // AH [9/62]
Rw’ U M U2 M’ U Rw // NE [7/69]
U x M’ U’ L U M U’ L’ U x’ U’ // MC [10/79]
U’ M’ U’ M D M’ U M D’ U // XQ [10/89]

Memorization: 10.5s
Execution: 17.2s
Move count: 89 STM
STPS: 5.17

Buffers are UBL and DF


----------

